# فتح باب الاشتراك فى دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اولاً اخوتى الاعزاء هذه الدورة انا اعتبرها مناهم الدورات التى يجب لمهندس ميكانيكا دراستها حتى يصبح مبرمج لى ماكينا التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc) ويوحد هدايا لا حصرة لها إن شاء الله للمشتركين فى هذه الدورة للاشتراك فى هذه الدورة ليس بأموال ولكن هى لوجه الله عز وجل وطبعاً للاشترك فى الدورة يتطلب منك ان تكون متابع للدورة بشكل مستمر إن شاء الله .

وهذه هى الخطوات المتبعه فى الدورة ولوفى اى سؤال فيها انا حاضر

*فى هذا الرابط*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=16724

*مزايا المشتركين فى الدورة:ـ*

مع العلم ان المشتركين الفعالين لهم مزايا خاصه عن الزائرين و عن اعضاء المنتدى الذين يقرأون فى هذه الدورة .
وهذا لا يعنى ان الاعضاء و الزائرين لا يستفيدون بها ولكن هناك مزايا خاصه للاعضاء المشتركين الفعالين فى هذه الدورة لان هذه الدورة اعدة لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى .
و من مزاياها:ـ
1-سوف يمنح توقيع الدورة 
2-سوف يمنح شعار الدورة
3-مع الانتهاء من كل جزء فى الدورة له كتاب بصيغه الPDF عن الجزء المكتمل و فى نهايه الدورة سوف نهدية كتاب كامل عن الدورة بصيغه الPDF و إن شاء الله كتاب رائع.
4-نسخه كامله من برنامج الCNC مع ال3D VIEW 
*
اخي الزائر للاشتراتك فى الدورة يجب عليك اتباع هذا الرابط*


اضغط هنا

وبعد ذلك سجل اسمك فى هذا الموضوع 

*اخى العضو للاشتراك فى الدورة سجل اسمك فى هذا الموضوع مجرد ردك على الموضع يعنى انك مشترك معنا و مع وضع تخصصك فى المشاركه .*

*لا تنسو وضع تخصصاتكم لانه شيئ مهم بالنسبه لي*


وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## عصام مهدي (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
تسلم الايادي وعاشت هذه النفوس الطيبه


----------



## indeng (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اود ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر علي هذا العرض الكريم 
واتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم للخير 
وهل تقبلوني مشتركة بهذه الدورة  
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد مهدي آل جعفر (25 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو من الاعضاء ان اكون واحد من الاعضاء في الدورة ومشاركتي بها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن الحربي (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

اعتقدانه جهد جبار باذن الله , تشكر عليه

بارك الله فيك

اود ان اسجل معكم...... وتخصصي هندسة كهربائية


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (25 أبريل 2006)

جزى الله الأخ المهندس/ محمد اسماعيل خير الجزاء على هذه النقله المتميزة للموقع وجعله أكثر تجاوبا مع أعضاؤه وزائريه ونود أن تكون دورة قيمه و مبسطه لكى يتجاوب معها الجميع 
والله الموفق


----------



## hizagalilo (26 أبريل 2006)

i wish to join you, thank you in advance


----------



## atmma (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اود ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر علي هذا العرض الكريم واتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم للخير 
وهل تقبلوني مشتركة بهذه الدورة اسمي عبدالرحمن العويمري (هندسة انتاج ) .
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tony safari (26 أبريل 2006)

دورة مهمه..اريد الاشتراك بها
م/نشأت....هندسة اتصالات


----------



## fa_18eg2002 (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير عنا والله الموفق مهندس / فريد شوقي والتخصص هو الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## omarmsm2003 (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خير وعلنا ان شاء الله نستفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## nathir.manther (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
شكرا جزيلا لكم
Nathir Manther
Electrical &computer Engineer


----------



## hi_same (26 أبريل 2006)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (26 أبريل 2006)

Thank you very much, i also want to enter this course


----------



## mikik (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكراً لكم على هذه المواضيع الممتازة و نود المشاركة في دورتك الشيقة و التي تهم العديد من المهندسين.
راجين من الله التوفيق لنفع أمة الإسلام


----------



## isheerah (26 أبريل 2006)

*أنا معكم في الدورة*

عزيزي اريد الانضمام للدورة وشكرا


----------



## farooq (26 أبريل 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذه الدورة
واريد ان انضم الى هذه الدر


----------



## المهندس007 (26 أبريل 2006)

*جزاكم الله خير جزاء*

نشكركم على هذه الجهود المبذوله 
وان شاء الله الموفقيه الدائمه 
وجزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## المطوري (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اود الأشتراك في هذة الدورة مع التقدير
مهندس كيمياوي


----------



## mahmoudkhalil (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاء الله عنا كل خير 
م/ الاكترونيات


----------



## ADIB YAGHI (26 أبريل 2006)

مشكور على جهدك و الله يعطيك العافية و انشاء الله نكون على قدر املكم فينا ​


----------



## عبسي (26 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك يااخى
مهندس كمبيوتر


----------



## monther86 (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
و أرجو أن تقبلني معك في هذه الدورة و شكرا
و الاختصاص هندسة معلوماتية (طالب)


----------



## ismailawad (26 أبريل 2006)

*مسكور على المجهود*

مشكور اخي على هذه الدورة كنت ارغب فى مثل هذه الدورة من زمان 
واريد ان انضم الى هذه الدورة
وتخصصى ( تكنولوجيا الانتاج والتصميم )


----------



## sadeg (26 أبريل 2006)

اريد الاشتراك 
شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## aboelhassanafm (26 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل بارك الله فيك و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 
و أود الاشتراك معك فى هذه الدوره والتى كان بودى اخذها من سنه ولكن تتعارض مع مواعيد عملى 
مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج 
(مجال حقن البلاستيك , الاسطمبات , التصميم )


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 أبريل 2006)

*معك*

السلام عليكم

معك أخي العزيز

القسم هندسة ميكانيكية قسم القوى

مع الشكر الجزيل

م . خالد العسيلي


----------



## محمد رضا الجواري (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله الف خير على هذه المبادرة الجميلة ونسأل الله تعالى الموفقية للجميع


----------



## ALRASHED71 (26 أبريل 2006)

جهد رائع ومتميز أخي الكريم سدد الله خطاك وإلى الأمام


----------



## Mechanical_D (26 أبريل 2006)

ننتظر ما ستخطه اناملك الذهبية يا اخي العزيز.............كل الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## بسول (26 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخي انا مهندس كهرباء لكن مغرم بالمكانيك تقبلوني بالدوره


----------



## المهندس (26 أبريل 2006)

و أنا كذلك أرغب بالاستفادة من هذه الدورة ..

و شاكر لك تنظيم الدورة و القيام بها ..

و تحيااااااااااااااتي


----------



## أبو مجاهد (26 أبريل 2006)

[glint][grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صراحة أنا فخور جداً بموقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

أنا لم أجد مثل هذه الدورات في بعض المنتديات الأجنبية 

وهذا إن دل على شي فأنما يدل على مدى وعى المهندسين العر ب

ويد ل على عصر و حضارة قادمة بأذن الله للعرب والمسلمين بصفة خاصة 

وإلى الأمام 

______________________________________________

محبكم أبو مجاهد

هندسة ميكانيكية[/grade][/glint]


----------



## psp lebanon (26 أبريل 2006)

*Thanks*

wish to join you, thank you in advance:68:


----------



## م.سليمان الخميسي (26 أبريل 2006)

الله يكتب لك بكل حرف مليون مليون حسنه
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمرالسعيد (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
الموفقيه للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## cementy (26 أبريل 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

بس انت والله توب


----------



## Eng.Ahmed2 (26 أبريل 2006)

*مشاركة*

يعطيك العافية على مجهوداتك في تطوير قطاع الهندسة

انا مهندس كمبيوتر من الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة

شكرا


----------



## kalid (26 أبريل 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذه الدورة
اختصاصي هندسة القدرة الكهربائية


----------



## ngs_t (26 أبريل 2006)

اريد الاشتراك
التخصص هندسة ميكانيكية
naefcom*************


----------



## eng_mmkb (26 أبريل 2006)

انشاء الله اكون معكم 
وجزاكم الله كل خير
اخوكم فى الله


----------



## masham (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدورة وجزاكم الله خيرا
السلام عليكم


----------



## masham (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
اختصاصي مهندس ميكانيك
السلام عليكم


----------



## zageng (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى على هذا


----------



## zageng (26 أبريل 2006)

نسيت أخى أن أضع قسمى أنا قسم هندسة صناعية


----------



## CNCMAN (26 أبريل 2006)

أتمنى لك التوفيق أخي العزيز وأنا معكم في هذه الدورة
تخصصي هندسة ميكانيكية


----------



## kofg (26 أبريل 2006)

*موافق موافق*

:55: ممكن اشارك يا باش مهندس

ومشكوريين وما قصرت ياباشا

م/احمد كيفي ميكانيكا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (26 أبريل 2006)

والله جزاك الله خير


----------



## نورة0 (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
يشرفني الانضمام لهذه الدورة


----------



## maxtor (26 أبريل 2006)

يعيش المهندسين العرب
اخوك خالد شعبة كهرباء قسم اتصالات والاكترونيات


----------



## mahmoud_shehata (26 أبريل 2006)

*مشارك جديد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الزملاء الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا يسعدني الإشتراك في هذه الدورة
و سيسعدني أكثر أن تكون مشاركتي فعالة
تخصصي تحكم آلي ​


----------



## mawad (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد
وتخصصى هو ميكانيكا انتاج


----------



## عاصم71 (26 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وفي هذه الجهود الطيبة.لااعرف كيف اشكر المسؤولين عن هذا الموقع لجهودهم الطيبة ولكن اقول .الله يوفقكم ويحفظكم


----------



## meshkahty (26 أبريل 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
اخى الحبيب اود ان اشترك فى هذه الدورة معك إن شاء الله 
لانها مهمه انا درست على فكره الcnc وعايز اخد خبرة منك يا بش مهندس محمد وعندى اسئله كثيره احتاج الاجابه عليها واكيد سوف اجدها فى الدورة إن شاء الله .
ووفقق الله لما يحب ويرضى ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم
اخوك هشام قسم انتاج وتصنيع​


----------



## samy_tawfeek (26 أبريل 2006)

[glint] 
كلمة شكر تكون قليلة جدا مهندس محمد إسماعيل 
مجهود رائع لموقع رائع لمشرف مميز 
جزاكم الله خير جزاء
سامي توفيق
[/glint]


----------



## eng_mm (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,
شكرا لك يا (بشمهندس) ، ربنا يكرمك ويكرمنا إن شاء الله 
أخوك (الصغير), محمد ..طالب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة...


----------



## م_ خليل (26 أبريل 2006)

مشترك انشاء الله
مهندس انتاج وتصميم ميكانيكى


----------



## بشار الملقي (26 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم أود أن أشترك في الدورة أنا طالب سنة رابعة
اختصاصي تبريد وتكييف وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## على حسن على (27 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

ممكن الاشتراك معاكم جزاكم الله 
انا فنى تبريد وتكيف


----------



## تقوى الله (27 أبريل 2006)

*وهذا تسجيلي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكر الاخ الكريم محمد علي هذه البادرة الطيبة منه ، وهذا هو تسجيلي معكم باذن الله تعالي ، اتمني ان تقبلوني معكم ، علما" بان مجالي هو الهندسة الميكانيكية - قسم التبريد والتكييف المميز علي وجه الخصوص .
ادعوا الله ان يتم هذا العمل الجليل كما يحب ويرضي لنفع امة الاسلام والمسلمين ...
وجزاك الله كل خيرا" اخي الكريم ،،،  ​


----------



## eng_m_ibrahim (27 أبريل 2006)

*اريد اشارك جزاكم الله خير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاسم
مصطفى لطفي محمد ابراهيم
تولد
1974
مهندس ميكانيكي
تخرج
1995

تخصص عام


----------



## م.أبوعبد الكريم (27 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخوي على هذه الدوره وعلى كل ماتقومون به من مجهودات ومعلومات خدمتنا وتخدمنا كثيرا نحن الطلااب


----------



## ليث كاظم هادي (27 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا على الخطوة الجميله جدا*

السلام عليكم ...
عاشت الايادي على هذه الخطوة ونتمنى لكم بالمزيد من التواصل والابداع ..
:14: 
:14: 
:14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## SilentMan (27 أبريل 2006)

شكراً اخي الفاضل 

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hobabeha (27 أبريل 2006)

*طلب اشتراك*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على مجهودكم في تقديم مثل هذه الدورة وان شاء الله موفقين 
اكيد اود المشاركة في هذه الدورة انا تخصصي هندسة كهرباء ( اتصالات وتحكم)


----------



## شعاع الشمس (27 أبريل 2006)

*مشتركون بعون الله*

السلام عليكم جميعا
أرجو تسجيلي معكم في هذه الدورة
تخصصي هو الهندسة الميكانيكية
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
وجزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس محمد
أخوكم شعاع الشمس


----------



## فتاة بنغازي (27 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أشكرك مهندس محمد اسماعيل وأرجو منكم المشاركة فى هذه الدورة مع العلم أن تخصصى هندسة كهربائية والكترونية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hody (27 أبريل 2006)

ارجو لكم المزيد من التقدم (قوى كهربيه)واتمنى ان تقبلونى عضوة معكم


----------



## waissy (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ان المهندس الميكانيكي (ويسي محمد ) من العيراق اود ان اشارك بهذه الدورة 
وارجوا من الله تبارك وتعالى ان تجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم الدين


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عاوز انضم لهذه الدوره 



شكرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## النمر (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا اود ان اشكرك على مثل هذا المجهود الكبير حقا 
انا مهندس في قسم هندسة اتصالات الحاسبات 

وارغب ان اشارك في الدورة وامل ان استفيد باذن الله


----------



## Annome (27 أبريل 2006)

thanx very much
و يعطيك العافية و اريد المشاركة بالدورة


----------



## المهندس ابومشارى (27 أبريل 2006)

*التحاق بدورة Cnc*

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اود ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر علي هذا العرض الكريم واتمني من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم للخير 
وهل تقبلوني مشترك بهذه الدورة (هندسة انتاج ) .
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abuabdurrahman (27 أبريل 2006)

:33: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لإقامتكم لهذه الدورة وارجو ان اكون احد المشتركين وتخصصي ProEngineer
(designer)


----------



## hegazy (27 أبريل 2006)

thanks alot i want to take this course with you
iam mohamed hosam hegazy ...........3rd year communication
eng. fac. ain shams uni.


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (28 أبريل 2006)

*اعتزار*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​*
*اخوتى الافاضل جزاكم الله عني وعن ادارة الملتقى كل الخير *​لقد أُغلق باب الاشتراك فى الدورة 
وهذا بسبب الوصول للعدد المطلوب وللمهتمين سوف تتاح لهم الفرصه فى الدورات القادمه​
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى
اخوكم فى الله محمد


----------



## مهاجر (28 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد وأعانك الله في إتمام هذه الدورة

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------

